

Apple updates MacBook Air (Thunderbolt, faster CPU, backlit keyboard) - jrnkntl
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_air?

======
jrnkntl
Does anybody know if they advertised with the "Instant on. Even after a month
off." on the previous models as well? Or did they upgrade the flash storage
type so that this is now possible?

